# //GTR.co.uk 2007 PHOTOSHOP contest//



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

OK here's take two 
I want to thank in first place all the persons who support this contest and at the same time contribute to innovate the forum . . . keep on going!:wavey: 

Folks, see what you can come up with in photoshop in the GTR.co.uk Photoshop Contest.
Every body can participate, registered members and not yet registered guests. Any where you might be, if you want to join the contest,
- just register in order to post your art work here on the forum . . . .
The contest has some simple rules and a dead line.

Here we go:
Below you will find two different R34 GTR pictures which have to be used as base for your photoshop works.
There is no style or technique imposed, just keep the size of the pictures.(800X600)

You can choose to photoshop only one or both, that's up to you.

When completed please post your art work here in this thread.
The dead line will be the 31 March 2007 at midnight.

After the deadline all notable works will get a number and the best will be voted in a poll by the members!
There is an award for the winner, on which Cem will tell us more about. :thumbsup: 

This contest will be communicated to different other forums, car and art work related.
We hope to get some feedback from the tuning-car press as well, if we're lucky.

So let's do some great photoshops here!!!!:clap: 

Picture 1:









Picture 2:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

picture two will be very hard to lower/put different colour in due to the background...

atleast i always have when i try it when i have white backgrounds!


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

OK, here is the deal - if you want to have a chop at a shop then please, go ahead and give it your best shot.
Funny = OK!
Silly = OK!
Creative = OK!
Wild, wacky and downright [email protected] = OK!
Pedantic crapping on this thread = Ban.

Thanks people


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Winner gets a whole bunch of car cleaning equipment.


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

good for you gtrlux. Especially installed photoshop on the computer just do this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

IS A WINNER ME??
AM I RITE?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LMFAOSMNAOXPQUERFYGHUHO . . . . .:chuckle: :chuckle: 

dude I think you win indeed . .:chuckle: (at least the free art contest)


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Is it possible to get the pics in 1600x1200 or maybe even bigger?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

HenrikE said:


> Is it possible to get the pics in 1600x1200 or maybe even bigger?


Theses should be bigger ones . .clicky
ImageShack - Hosting :: nissan20skyline20gtr201rx6.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: nissanskyliner34gtr3vm6.jpg


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here would be my shop contribution . . .


----------



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

wow... beautiful.

-Sayajin


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Spot the Skyline


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

brilliant mate, smooth and sneaky shop there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Heres my attempt using pic1:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

and with pic2:


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

Filter > Stylise > Glowing edges


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

well you didnt say it had to be complicated lol


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Ghostdog said:


> Filter > Stylise > Glowing edges


Next person to disparage the works of someone else will get banned. Regardless of whether he's an admin or not


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL . .you forgot to take your pills this morning . . :chuckle: :chuckle: 
Cool idea there with the glow . .


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Next person to disparage the works of someone else will get banned. Regardless of whether he's an admin or not


meh

I did a sensible one, EXTREME PHOTOSHOP INC










I used a different skyline picture and it took fooking ages for me to vectorise it, I think it looks crap tbh and I want that part of my life back.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ok, here's mine

I applied aevery single effect in Pantshop pro, and this is how it came out.











leads me to come to the conclusion that Paint shop pro is carp


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not trying to be funny but has anybody done this and isit worth entering ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it is worth entering, if you do the only good one, you win!

mook


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Doesn't have to be good, just has to make me either go LOL or go WOW.

And Mook, you are a winner.

Ghostnob, you could try to even attempt to follow the rules - you gotta use the original pictures.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I have checked through the artwork posted...very well done lads

But isit a photoshop contest wher you have to actually modify the car, or isit a contest where you have to show the car potential, if you know what I mean ?

Sorry it's a bit hard to explain.


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> Ghostnob, you could try to even attempt to follow the rules - you gotta use the original pictures.


Think outside the box


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> I have checked through the artwork posted...very well done lads
> 
> But isit a photoshop contest wher you have to actually modify the car, or isit a contest where you have to show the car potential, if you know what I mean ?
> 
> Sorry it's a bit hard to explain.


Indeed usually they modifiy-virtual-tune the cars . . . . but I was too lazy for that:chuckle: . . . . I hope some outsiders will come up with something tuned . . :wavey:


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

This is the best thread ever. LOL!

Mook, you are a genius and I am having a statue of you mounted in the town square.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

This reflects my current frame of mind quite well.....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i'll have a go at this soon(er or later...lol).

its a bunch of car cleaning stuff for the win after all!

EDIT:

saying the above, i opened adobe photoshop cs2, and i get the following message:

'unable to continue because of a hardware or system error. sorry, but this error is unrecoverable.'
'quit' is the only option
thanks?

this happend after i installed my 7600gt (massive upgrade from my X300 'special edition'...'special' it was lol)

any ideas?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Maybe something to do with colour charts.
Uninstall and reinstall PS CS2


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Software is ArcSoft, wetware is Idiot 4.5*


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello,

I tried editing the 2nd one..I'm a noob at Photoshop, so don't make fun of me lol

Damn it its like 800 x 600 Why? 

Oh well.. Here goes..
This is the 800 x 600 version:









For the large version, Please CLICK!

Mine is the worst out of all..No one can WOW or LOL at this.. :wavey: 

-J


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Jai for coming up with the first real virtual tune . . .:wavey: 
Looks cool


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

jai.vikram said:


> Mine is the worst out of all..No one can WOW or LOL at this.. :wavey:
> 
> -J


Can I LOL please?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks Jai for coming up with the first real virtual tune . . .:wavey:
> Looks cool


Oh, you're still here! Someone said you had decided to leave this forum forever. Glad you were able to roll with the punches and weather the weather! :squintdan


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Oh, you're still here! Someone said you had decided to leave this forum forever. Glad you were able to roll with the punches and weather the weather! :squintdan


Cheers, to many good peeps on here, hard to leave . . . .:wavey:


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*Attachments*

Doh!
Posting rules "You *may not* post attachments"

Any help would be much appreciated,

R


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Chris Bassett said:


> Doh!
> Posting rules "You *may not* post attachments"
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated,
> ...


So you not have the "insert image" icon in your post window?
This one:


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

See if this works,

Cheers GTRLUX,

R


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks Jai for coming up with the first real virtual tune . . .:wavey:
> Looks cool


Thankyou gtrlux



blowdog said:


> Can I LOL please?


Yes, you can.

opcorn:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This is my SERIOUS entry

in honour of Moleman


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

tried to do something different...not sure about the green.:banned:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

holy shit thats good!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


>



FPMSL. :bowdown1: That is brilliant.

...of course you've now made my shitlist.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> tried to do something different...not sure about the green.:banned:


thats very good!:thumbsup:

im planing on posting mine up on the day of the deadline


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

mines done now... if i think of adding some more things to it might do other wise its all done and ready:smokin:


----------



## s15sky (Dec 6, 2006)

SOME CARS CAN ONLY DREAM OF BEING SKYLINES

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/595/bugskytq3.jpg

special thanks to livelyarki.... lol


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

My final one, sadly I didnt open another layer when trying the yellow, 2000 clicks later and it was ruined...lol


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

skyline_boy said:


> thats very good!:thumbsup:
> 
> im planing on posting mine up on the day of the deadline


thanks, lets have a look at yours mate


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff gals . .keep on going


----------



## gtotuning (Aug 27, 2004)

here's my effort:chuckle:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

gtotuning .... now that is good :smokin:


----------



## gtotuning (Aug 27, 2004)

ITSt said:


> gtotuning .... now that is good :smokin:



why thank you:bowdown1:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

gtotuning said:


> here's my effort:chuckle:


nice should try and put some different wheels on it


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is PIC2 photoshop:


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Here is PIC2 photoshop:


Nice
:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's skyline_boy's photoshop, I post it as he has problems with uploading . . . .


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

its come out smaller then the original size for some unknown reason


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

my vote goes to s15sky for such wonderful idea.
love it.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

<a href="http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nissanskylinefbandssandxc3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/5785/nissanskylinefbandssandxc3.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

(click for larger image)

Well, this has been my first EVER EVER EVER attempt using photoshop and i know there is terrible blending and colour matching but its something i hope to improve on....Needs to be a bit more ambitious but this is just something to enter before the deadline which i need to look when it is. I will try and enter a better one later on when i have more time...

Also what image hosting website does everyone use because i cant seem to get my picture any bigger than about 100x100pixels!

Anyway enough blarbing


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool try James, keep on going , after doing photoshops like this for 6 months every week one, reading tutorials and trying out, you can master PS very quick, then it's just up to your own imagination . . .


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Here's skyline_boy's photoshop, I post it as he has problems with uploading . . . .


I like this one, very cool.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

oo taff yours is looking pretty sick, these are all looking really good


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


>


Skylines *do* look good without spoilers :smokin:


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> tried to do something different...not sure about the green.:banned:


Don't worry, the green is good  I'd probably have the wheels gold or bronze rather than dayglo yellow though. The side exit exhaust is a nice idea, maybe steal some stainless pipes from a BTCC or DTM piccie? The low rear spoiler aka RK tuning is nice too.

How do you change the overall colour of the car in photoshop?


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

Got the full sized image on, now you can see how much as been done to it


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

What image hosting site does everyone use because my pics are always about 100x100 and i can't seem to get them bigger.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

AK-47 said:


> Mook, you are a genius and I am having a statue of you mounted in the town square.


Can't we just have Mook mounted in the town square? :chuckle:


----------



## Yorl (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, that's my addition. Hope you like it! (as you can see, I like simple things...)


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

My first attempt.
Rear body end widened, rear wheels widened, chassis lowered and more on the nose, windows tinted, skyline plate in front away.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

skyrocker said:


> My first attempt.
> Rear body end widened, rear wheels widened, chassis lowered and more on the nose, windows tinted, skyline plate in front away.


Good clean example, very nice.


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Great thread this, liking it muchly 



Fuggles said:


> Can't we just have Mook mounted in the town square? :chuckle:


Oh yessir Mr Fuggles, I thank you for picking up on my subtle wordplay


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by Fuggles View Post
Can't we just have Mook mounted in the town square?


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

More like Elton John that one
!!!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

<a href="http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nissanskyliner34gtrbluetn4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/9466/nissanskyliner34gtrbluetn4.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>
Click for bigger picture.
(still can't get it big enough! What hosting site does everyone use? Someone tell me please)

Well, this is my second photoshop attempt and i think its getting better...

I decided to change a few more things this time like the headlights, full body kit etc. Maybe by the end of march ill have a good one to enter


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks good that mate. the alloys in black look real good. agressive looking with the front lights too


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks, they are the JGTC headlights


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

I have 4 color combinations I'm stuck on, once I decide which one to enter I'll publish full res


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

MacGTR said:


> (still can't get it big enough! What hosting site does everyone use? Someone tell me please)
> 
> Well, this is my second photoshop attempt and i think its getting better...
> 
> I decided to change a few more things this time like the headlights, full body kit etc. Maybe by the end of march ill have a good one to enter


I use imageshack, just copy the lowest link (direct link to image) then put it in beween image brackets


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> I have 4 color combinations I'm stuck on, once I decide which one to enter I'll publish full res


I like the last one best. Would be cool if you used the low beams instead.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, this is my other chop..Just completed it now.( 5 mins ago)


















For High Res pic, please CLICK

- J


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Originally Posted by Fuggles View Post
> Can't we just have Mook mounted in the town square?


damn itchy nipple!!!




Loving this thread, absolute kudos to those who have contributed so far, the quality is beyond belief!

except Ghost dog, yours are shit 

mook


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> I use imageshack, just copy the lowest link (direct link to image) then put it in beween image brackets
> 
> also I think you are supposed to use one of the two images provided not another picture ;)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, and i know but i couldn't really find much that fits with the other two pictures, but remember this has been my second ever attempt using photoshop so im still learning. Hopefully by the end ill have a good one to enter :)


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Full size image eventaully.

Thanks GTR Guy.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Have you put that car on that background yourself ?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Guy's you're supposed to use the original image please.
Let's stay consistent.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great James, good progress for your second shop only, you got some talent there, now use the original pictures and shop us some other cool stuff . ..


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

MacGTR said:


> Thanks, and i know but i couldn't really find much that fits with the other two pictures, but remember this has been my second ever attempt using photoshop so im still learning. Hopefully by the end ill have a good one to enter


I know trust me it was a bit of a pain due to the odd angles. Try and learn how to use the transform tools such as rotate, warp, perspective and distort they help alot


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> I know trust me it was a bit of a pain due to the odd angles. Try and learn how to use the transform tools such as rotate, warp, perspective and distort they help alot


Thanks, i have used rotate a lot obviously, but i have never tryed the other 3. I'll give them a go now.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

hello all..

Just improved on this one... This will be my final submission for this competition. Obviously, there are many people here who are more talented in Photoshop than me. This was my first " chop " competition. Nice thread / competition gtrlux..

lol I love this forum.. I live in Australia and I also go to Skylines Australia forums...Its full of nooblets..lol I dont post much there. 

I just like it here on GTR.co.uk Since I've joined this forum, I've learned many good things about Skylines. Thankyou people. :bowdown1: 

Here's my final..
800x600 version:









Front bumper ^

For the High resolution pic, please click HERE

:flame: lol

-J


----------



## Lynxxx (Mar 6, 2007)

Well.. I have been lurking on this forum for ages trying to find out everything there is to know about my dream R32, so when my fellow Shoreline forum member kevingo pointed me to this contest, I thought this was a nice opportunity to finally register and step out of the dark shadows hehe :chuckle: I've made many changes to the car itself but kept them all very very subtle so you probably wont notice them unless you compare this one directly to the original teehee  Also experimented with different colors and decals but then I realized I like the bayside color so much I'd rather keep it as clean as possible

So here goes: extended front (nose), custom side brake cooling air intakes, widened rear body, widened rear wing, widened front wheel arches, GTR 2008 Wheels, extended rear bumper, custom side skirts, Shoreline Tuning Club side window sticker  The table and display base were made from scratch. Reflections and shadows were photoshopped not rendered. Kid in the back stolen from google image search 










high res image here


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

HOLY SHIT THATS GOOD!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

WOW !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Think we have a contender for the win. That is real nice work.
I tried to shorten the front and rear end, but it did not come 
out the way I wanted. Top effort.


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

*my attempt*

ok well here is my effort at the 2nd photo, tried to keep it realistic. 

Not so sure about the wheels, thoughts???










cheers

Lucky


----------



## Lynxxx (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmmm I noticed two small things I forgot to update in the image but I am unable to edit my post. when I tried to edit it at first it gave me PM box to send a request for change to the admin, which I did. But I just saw I uploaded the incorrect url AGAIN in that post so who do I send the finalised post to now? Or should I just (re)post the (corrected) image? This 20 minute edit limit things sux heheh.

on a sidenote: that black R34 looks awesome.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Lynxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

post here the url of the new image and I'll update it.


----------



## Lynxxx (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanx :thumbsup: 

Lo res image:

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/1366/gtrcontest12aloqe5.jpg


Hi res image:

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/3118/gtrcontest12ahiev3.jpg


----------



## Lynxxx (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh G##(*@&$(!! I keep messing this up.

Please link to these instead and then nuke these replies of mine 

http://www.lynxxx.nl/artcrap/gtrforumhi.jpg

http://www.lynxxx.nl/artcrap/gtrforumlo.jpg

(am uploading now)


This way if I notice something else I can modify it myself instead of having to re-upload to imageshack


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Think we have a contender for the win. That is real nice work.
> I tried to shorten the front and rear end, but it did not come
> out the way I wanted. Top effort.


Agree here too, great idea and top clean shop . . . :bowdown1:


----------



## richr32 (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

larger version with some small changes


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool colors there:thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

love the Square Craft CF mirrors


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just bumping this thread,
The dead line is the 31 March 2007 at midnight.
So get on with your last shops until then . . .:squintdan 

Regards

Chris


----------



## mastercomputer (May 8, 2006)

*My Attempt*

Well like the attempts so far and really dig the first attemp obviously by a college of art student.. respect.

So I have had a go, took me roughly two hours while talking to some bird in a chat room as I was bored, hope you like it although yes you may point out that it hasnt changed alot, but how far can you change perfection :chuckle: :chuckle: 










Cheers.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

4 days to go, before the voting,post your photoshops now! . . who will win the one night stand with Cem? :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

One day to go . . .


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

*mmmmm well i tried*

Hey, wanted to make my 2nd attempt much better but forgot about it and thought i'd just do it tonight. Did this on a laptop with no mouse so excuse the rough edges.

Just a few changes, namely, new alloys (bigger too), sideskirts and lower rear bumper, also background tweeked.

no winner here but was fun


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> 4 days to go, before the voting,post your photoshops now! . . who will win the one night stand with Cem? :chuckle:


one night stand with Cem eh? Reading his post below I was under the impression he would rub himself all over my car, God knows it needs it, I've only washed it once in the past 8 months 



Blow Dog said:


> Winner gets a whole bunch of car cleaning equipment.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, here's my quick last minute effort. Only got a trial version of CS at the moment.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats Lynxxx

Is mine good ⌐


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope i have not missed the cut off date, Did this a year or so ago on bored sunday afternoon


----------



## Kevingo (Feb 21, 2006)

Will there be a poll or something to vote?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thread finished

I will make a post regrouping all the shops inside with numbers and ad them to a poll.The poll will last one week . . .


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

cheers chris - will lock this thread now.
Lemme know if you want it re-opened.


----------

